# My glazed tagine cracked - how to fix it?



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi to all,
My glazed tagine cracked. My fault. 3rd or 4th time I used it, wasn't careful, didn't gradually heat it up.
It's not expensive one, not super quality, but did the job first three times.  But I would like to fix it, if possible, and use it again because it was a birthday present from my kids.
One method was to rub the crack with the (olive) oil and "bake" it on 250F for about 30 minutes. Just did it, it's in the oven, cooling down. Don't know the result...
Other method I found on internet was simmering for couple hours in milk. I'll try this one in case the first one didn't work out well.

Any other method/idea how to fix it?

Thanks for any help,
Afan


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't believe one can fix a cracked tagine.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

in most auto parts stores you can find high-temp epoxy (not silicon), JB weld is the usual goto. For ceramic that "might" do it, for a while anyway.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

In all my years of firing ceramics I've not seen a successful fix for a cracked glaze. High temp epoxy might work I knew a fellow years ago who patched a hole in the block of his race car. He re-bored after it cured and raced successfully the rest of the season. Formula V if I recall so that little mill really got a workout.


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

is the "high temp epoxy" safe so I can cook in "fixed" pot?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The only one I see is sold B to B. It's not available to the public. If you know someone in a commercial food business they may be able to get you some. Otherwise a new tagine may be your only option.


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

mike9 said:


> The only one I see is sold B to B. It's not available to the public. If you know someone in a commercial food business they may be able to get you some. Otherwise a new tagine may be your only option.


It looks like it's gonna be the new one... 

Thanks to all for the help...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

rick alan said:


> in most auto parts stores you can find high-temp epoxy (not silicon), JB weld is the usual goto. For ceramic that "might" do it, for a while anyway.


I'd be concerned that it is not food safe.


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

pete said:


> I'd be concerned that it is not food safe.


My concerne too...


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The B to B one I mentioned is food safe - however not available to us end users.


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

mike9 said:


> The B to B one I mentioned is food safe - however not available to us end users.


Do you have any link, licture,... anything?
When I tried to google it - there is no "B to B epoxy", or "B2B epoxy", or...

Thanks.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

afan said:


> Do you have any link, licture,... anything?
> When I tried to google it - there is no "B to B epoxy", or "B2B epoxy", or...
> 
> Thanks.


B2B just means that it's meant to be sold to businesses only: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business-to-business


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

B to B means *B*usiness to *B*usiness (sales only)

https://www.masterbond.com/properties/food-safe-adhesives-sealants-coatings-encapsulation-compounds


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

french fries said:


> B2B just means that it's meant to be sold to businesses only: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business-to-business


:rofl:
Ok... That was embarrassing...


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That's how we learn -


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

Yesterday contacted JB Weld


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh it won't be food grade but, especially if you mix it accurately, there will be very little product to cause contamination. And you can do a pre-leeching before actually putting food in it. Just carefully read your post, and since JB doesn't flow at all, your tangine needs to be in 2 separate pieces. And it's coataminated with oil, not good for adhesion. It'll also be about $10 for a small kit, you can put that towards a new tangine, change is always good.


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

rick alan said:


> ... It'll also be about $10 for a small kit, you can put that towards a new tangine, change is always good.


True.
Yes, I already decided to go with the new tagine and this, old one I'll keep for something else but not cooking.

Thanks,
Afan


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

afan said:


> Yesterday contacted JB Weld
> 
> View attachment 66888


Wow... I had no idea. Great information!


----------

